# Cable card self installs starting Aug 1



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

I saw today that Verizon s already set up self installs of Cable Cards complete with web page setup.

Anyone else heard of plans from other providers? I am especially interested in Time Warner who will probably figure out a way not to provide them. I have an old Tivo HD I am going to install to go along with our Premier.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

rileyrd said:


> I saw today that Verizon s already set up self installs of Cable Cards complete with web page setup.
> 
> Anyone else heard of plans from other providers? I am especially interested in Time Warner who will probably figure out a way not to provide them. I have an old Tivo HD I am going to install to go along with our Premier.


I can almost guarantee that they will still say that a truck roll is mandatory and that there is no other way around it. The only company that probably wouldn't do this is Fios. I'm going to call August 1st to see if they would just mail me a cable card. Like most companies they will see how far they can go before they actually have to do what the law requires them to do. Considering that not to many people use cable cards it could be a while before they do what they are supposed to do


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Comcast has already implemented self-install packages for a while for most locations I believe, and Cox now has them too. See this post for Cox. TWC seems to be the least TiVo friendly (based on their over-zealous copy protection flags) but they have to comply as well.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

Cablevision has allowed self installs since last fall although it was not widely known at the time by most CSRs.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Cox Hampton Roads (Norfolk/Va Beach) has already started this. I called last Friday to setup an appt. for a "professional install", and they told me I could just swing by one of their "Solution Centers" and pick it all up myself for a self-install. Guess they've been doing this since the beginning of July.

Did that yesterday. Calling the 1-800 number, they weren't able to get it all activated properly (the new TiVo only got channels that weren't on SDV), so they have to do a truck roll. At least that's free now.


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

When I got my premiere I called up and ordered a CC and TA. A few days later they both showed up at my doorstep via UPS. I got the TA hooked up so it would be ready to go and just left the CC on the kitchen counter. What was odd was that about 2 hours before the appointment the tech called and asked if I got it installed ok or if I still needed him to come out and do it for me. He seemed really, really confused when I told him I was farily certain that TW required him to do it. He said "ok, I'll be there in 2 hours"
When he got there, he had to call in to ask someone exactly what to do. I inserted it, I pulled up the CC screen, I gave him the numbers he needed...I might as well have done it. It was pretty straight forward. In fact, it seems like something that could be done over the internet.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

Joey P said:


> When I got my premiere I called up and ordered a CC and TA. A few days later they both showed up at my doorstep via UPS. I got the TA hooked up so it would be ready to go and just left the CC on the kitchen counter. What was odd was that about 2 hours before the appointment the tech called and asked if I got it installed ok or if I still needed him to come out and do it for me. He seemed really, really confused when I told him I was farily certain that TW required him to do it. He said "ok, I'll be there in 2 hours"
> When he got there, he had to call in to ask someone exactly what to do. I inserted it, I pulled up the CC screen, I gave him the numbers he needed...I might as well have done it. It was pretty straight forward. In fact, it seems like something that could be done over the internet.


I have worked with TW in Columubus and it does seem pretty easy. I have had a premier and HD install. Sometimes TW has bad cable cards, 1 time the cable card had to do a 1 hour update before it worked. For the most part they just have to give the operater a line of numbers to send the hit and it works pretty easily. I may have to upgrade my HD to a premiere once and if TW starts cable card self install.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

FIOS cable card self installs are a reality and are already available.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> I can almost guarantee that they will still say that a truck roll is mandatory and that there is no other way around it. The only company that probably wouldn't do this is Fios. I'm going to call August 1st to see if they would just mail me a cable card. Like most companies they will see how far they can go before they actually have to do what the law requires them to do. Considering that not to many people use cable cards it could be a while before they do what they are supposed to do


They may be required to allow self installs of cable cards, but what about TAs? Does it cover those as well? I can already picture that one. Here, if you want ANYTHING about like channel 73, and ANY of the HD channels, a TA is required. "Yes, you can install the cable card yourself, but we still require a technician to install the TA if you want one."


----------



## daxem (Jul 22, 2002)

The FCC has mandated that this has to happen by 11/1/11. Some companies have been rolling out early but it may not be a reality for everyone until November.



rileyrd said:


> I saw today that Verizon s already set up self installs of Cable Cards complete with web page setup.
> 
> Anyone else heard of plans from other providers? I am especially interested in Time Warner who will probably figure out a way not to provide them. I have an old Tivo HD I am going to install to go along with our Premier.


----------



## robaustin (Nov 14, 2004)

...self installs have been going on or a while, and I just upgraded my two SEries 2s to Premiere. Cable card self install went extremely well. Both times I was up and running with the Cablecard in under 30 minutes. Couldn't be happier with the Tivos running with Cablecard since Cablevision's boxes are pretty atrocious.

--*Rob


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://support.tivo.com/app/home


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

daxem said:


> The FCC has mandated that this has to happen by 11/1/11. Some companies have been rolling out early but it may not be a reality for everyone until November.


 That's the general deadline. The Aug 1 deadline is for those companies that offer self-install packages for their own set top boxes, which all the large cable companies do. So for all practical purposes Aug 1 is the real key date for most people.


----------



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

Just for fun I called TW yesterday to ask for a cable card install. Of course they said a truck roll would be required, so I asked about the self installs starting by Aug 1. They, of course, had never heard of it, but did ask technical services. He also googled it and saw that info on the law. Asked why all their major and many minor competition have it already, he said that since its law and TW does allow self intalls of other products then they will probably allow it after Aug 1.

More Par for the course for TW!!


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

I just replaced my S3 with a Premier (HDD Died - waiting for new drive to arrive) and when I called Verizon (FiOS) they asked if I wanted a truck rolled or a CC sent to me. I chose the self install. Arrived on Friday. Popped in the card TiVo popped up with all the needed info I went to the Verizon page in their instructions, entered the info and within 10 minutes everything was completely activated. Within 5 minutes all the base channels were already tuning in. VERY easy and straight forward and much better than having to deal with an installer coming out at SOME point during the day.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

This was a nice little surprise on my Cox bill:

For the privilege of having spend 45 minutes in one of their "Solution Centers" as they tried to figure out how to "balance" the new CC/TA that I was asking for, spending another 30 minutes on the phone troubleshooting after the self-install resulted with no premium channels, and then having to wait for them to roll a truck two days later, just to find out that the "Solution Center" forgot to give me separate instructions for calling and activating the CC (they said the instructions for calling and activating the TA would also activate the CC -- why the telephone support guy didn't catch this, I don't know), I was awesome to sell a $30.22 "one-time fee" added to my bill for "self-install".


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aristoBrat said:


> This was a nice little surprise on my Cox bill:
> 
> For the privilege of having spend 45 minutes in one of their "Solution Centers" as they tried to figure out how to "balance" the new CC/TA that I was asking for, spending another 30 minutes on the phone troubleshooting after the self-install resulted with no premium channels, and then having to wait for them to roll a truck two days later, just to find out that the "Solution Center" forgot to give me separate instructions for calling and activating the CC (they said the instructions for calling and activating the TA would also activate the CC -- why the telephone support guy didn't catch this, I don't know), I was awesome to sell a $30.22 "one-time fee" added to my bill for "self-install".


Suggest you file a quick complaint with the FCC about this $30.22 charge. My guess is once Cox receives the nasty letter from the FCC they will credit your account. After August 1st, this charge will not be allowed per the FCC regs unless they charge a similar $30.22 for self-install of a Cox set-top box.

Use the online form here --> http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm?sid=d1e664&id=d1e752. It takes less than 5 minutes to file the complaint.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Ah, now that you mention it, they did charge me similarly for a "self-install" I did one their DVRs (for a roommate) a few month ago. They hand you the DVR/cable box + the power cable, then give you the $30 shrink-wrapped "self-install kit", which consists of the remote control and two short coax cables. I tried to decline the kit, but they said they was no other way to get the remote. 

I'm sure I can get the $30 charge dropped easily for how not-smoothly the process was, I was just surprised there was a charge for it at all. But based on what you said, I guess that's going to be normal procedure.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Kanyon71 said:


> ... and when I called Verizon (FiOS) they asked if I wanted a truck rolled or a CC sent to me.


Wow. Do they think people are actually going to _choose_ the truck roll?


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> Wow. Do they think people are actually going to _choose_ the truck roll?


Because most people aren't like you. They actually would rather have someone else do it, because they have no idea of what is involved or how to do it.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You put in the card, read a bunch of numbers off the screen, and retype them into a web page. Yes most people aren't like me, but come on, this is trivial. The only reason CableCards "required" a truck roll in the first place was to discourage people from getting them.


----------



## coolproblems (Jul 24, 2011)

I went to Comcast in person (Michigan) to pick up a CableCard a few days ago because the TiVo guide made the installation sound simple. They said September 1st they would start issuing them for self-install. They scheduled an install the next morning at no charge. 

It took the tech close to an hour, I think he was enjoying the cool a/c in the basement too much. You'd think they'd start pushing self-installs faster having to give away an hour of truck time to install these things.


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Wow. Do they think people are actually going to _choose_ the truck roll?


When I first got my S3 I had the first 2 cable cards they had done in my area. I ended up doind a lot of it myself and just telling the installer what was needed.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> You put in the card, read a bunch of numbers off the screen, and retype them into a web page. Yes most people aren't like me, but come on, this is trivial. The only reason CableCards "required" a truck roll in the first place was to discourage people from getting them.


Yes, I know. But, so what. Most people don't read these forums. Most people think it would just be so much easier to let a "professional" take care of it. You and I know better, but most people don't.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

yoheidiho said:


> Cablevision has allowed self installs since last fall although it was not widely known at the time by most CSRs.


And if it doesn't work out of the gate the push you to let one of their untrained installers come out. They claimed the card was bad. So I went to their office near my job and tried to get a second one. They wouldn't do it. Said I had to wait for their 'tech' to come out.

Then if your lucky send someone with a clue on the 2nd appointment.


----------



## JStew (Oct 1, 2007)

The new self-install from Verizon couldn't be any easier. I ordered the card last Saturday on their website and had the card Tuesday morning. Unboxed my Premiere and had everything up and running in no time at all.

I thought that there would be a high misery index, but they really made the install effortless. It's about time!


----------



## lamotte (Oct 11, 2004)

just got my brother-in-law his own new premier as we will be leaving in two weeks. and was able to do my own card swap with no problems with just a call to time warner and properly pair the two.


----------



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi folks!

Just found the below page at TW for Carolinas East

http://www.timewarnercable.com/East/learn/cable/cablecard.html

Starting August 8, 2011, youll be able to find everything you need to setup, install, and support your CableCARD* right here.

This one-stop shopping capability includes information on (1) how to obtain a self-install kit, and (2) determine your eligibility for a Bring Your Own Box (BYOB) credit for using a CableCARD-compatible device purchased at retail rather than a Digital Set Top Box leased from Time Warner Cable.

Let's see what happens on August 8.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

rileyrd said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Just found the below page at TW for Carolinas East
> 
> ...


Thought they HAD to allow it be the 1st? So if I call Time Warner tomorrow and request a cable card, and they INSIST on a truck roll, are they in violation?


----------



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

It came out this due to FCC documentation delays, the actually date is August 8. I think I saw it on Gizmo Lovers:

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2011/07/...(Gizmo+Lovers+Blog)&utm_content=Google+Reader


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I *STILL* think TW is going to try and pull a fast one. "Yes, you can install your own cable card, but we still require a tech to install a Tuning Adapter."


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

They never required a tech for a TA before, at least in SW Ohio. I'm with you on the TWC sleaze factor when it comes to TiVo, but I don't think they'll do that. If anything, they'll not properly configure cards before you get them, then want a truck roll to help the poor customer. They'll have data showing that self-installs don't work for their subscriber base.

FWIW, after TWC and I had a couple of conversations about lies their CSRs stated about TiVo not working on their system, they stopped charging me for truck rolls, and the tech hands me the cards and does the phone side for me.


----------



## mmcgown (Feb 7, 2002)

Does anyone know what is meant by TWC's item #2, obtaining a credit for BYOB.....

I'd love to get a five-year credit for my CableCard charges.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know anything about TWC, but Comcast is giving people a credit when they own their own CableCard device (ie. Tivo or TV).


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

danjw1 said:


> I don't know anything about TWC, but Comcast is giving people a credit when they own their own CableCard device (ie. Tivo or TV).


Cox did for me, too. They said as long as you don't have any of their equipment, the discount would apply.


----------



## mmcgown (Feb 7, 2002)

Could you two elaborate on what Comcast and Cox provide?

Do you get a monthly credit? How much?

If we who are TWC customers don't know we're entitled to a credit, TWC will never offer it to us voluntarily.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

mmcgown said:


> Do you get a monthly credit? How much?


For me, I actually netted 5c a month with the credit. And now that I have a Cox DVR, they don't credit me for the CableCards any more.


```
$15.00    Cox TV Starter
$39.99    Expanded Service
$11.00    Advanced TV
[B]$9.95[/B]     CableCARD
$0.76     VA Cable Right Of Way Fee
$0.20     P.E.G. Access
[B]($10.00)[/B]  CableCARD AO Fee Adjustment
```


----------



## jmr50 (Dec 27, 2003)

I did a FiOS self-install last week. Blissfully easy -- ordered online the first day it was available to do so, arrived 2 days later via UPS, installed 15 minutes later, activated online, and within the hour was up and running flawlessly. Why it wasn't this easy last time, I can only imagine darkly... but here's to making this really easy for us.

P.S. All the STB charges now claim they include a $3.99 cable card charge (except the DCT700). Sneaky!


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

jmr50 said:


> I did a FiOS self-install last week. Blissfully easy -- ordered online the first day it was available to do so, arrived 2 days later via UPS, installed 15 minutes later, activated online, and within the hour was up and running flawlessly. Why it wasn't this easy last time, I can only imagine darkly... but here's to making this really easy for us.
> 
> P.S. All the STB charges now claim they include a $3.99 cable card charge (except the DCT700). Sneaky!


Hm,
I was going to be signing up for FiOS shortly... and I don't see anywhere to order a cable card; perhaps these are only offered if you already have the service up and running?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> You put in the card, read a bunch of numbers off the screen, and retype them into a web page. Yes most people aren't like me, but come on, this is trivial.


You know what my parents would say to this? "What's a web page?"


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

ducker said:


> Hm,
> I was going to be signing up for FiOS shortly... and I don't see anywhere to order a cable card; perhaps these are only offered if you already have the service up and running?


You have to call and request one.


----------



## glugglug (Sep 8, 2010)

danjw1 said:


> Because most people aren't like you. They actually would rather have someone else do it, because they have no idea of what is involved or how to do it.


If by "most people" you mean "almost all Cable technicians," then I completely agree 100%.

It takes 1000000x less tech savvy to install the CableCARD yourself than to navigate through all the roadblocks big cable puts up to keep the truck roll from being successful.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's my Self Install 3 Hour experience with Cox. CableCARD, Cisco TA combo
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8643091#post8643091


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> You know what my parents would say to this? "What's a web page?"


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

ducker said:


> Hm,
> I was going to be signing up for FiOS shortly... and I don't see anywhere to order a cable card; perhaps these are only offered if you already have the service up and running?


If your house isn't setup for FIOS then you can't self-install the complete FIOS package. They need to come out and put a large box in your basement/outside wall and then feed that box's output to your phone, your router and to the TV boxes/Tivo/whatever. Most times the Verizon tech's will use a coax input to one of their routers. However you can request a CAT5 router and/or use your own CAT5 router if you can talk them into it. The installation of the card is easy and if you have them install one of their STB's for each TV you can later pull the card out it and install it into a TIVO. I believe the cost/month for a STB is the same as for just a cable card. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> If your house isn't setup for FIOS then you can't self-install the complete FIOS package. They need to come out and put a large box in your basement/outside wall and then feed that box's output to your phone, your router and to the TV boxes/Tivo/whatever. Most times the Verizon tech's will use a coax input to one of their routers. However you can request a CAT5 router and/or use your own CAT5 router if you can talk them into it. The installation of the card is easy and if you have them install one of their STB's for each TV you can later pull the card out it and install it into a TIVO. I believe the cost/month for a STB is the same as for just a cable card. But don't quote me on that.


have Fios phone/internet... so just be adding TV - so I have the big box in the basement.

But yea, that makes sense, they need to come out to do the initial config. and then after that I can change it over.

So I should set that up sooner rather then later.
My premiere is still sitting in its box


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


>


Why the eye roll? You were suggesting there's no reason for truck rolls because everybody can just do it themselves. I was just giving a reason why a truck roll is sometimes necessary.


----------



## glugglug (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeeters said:


> Why the eye roll? You were suggesting there's no reason for truck rolls because everybody can just do it themselves. I was just giving a reason why a truck roll is sometimes necessary.


The set of people who would say "What's a web page?" is a very small subset of those who would say "What's a TiVo, or What's a CableCARD?". The CableCARD customer who needs or desires a truck roll is a fictional character created by the cable companies.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

glugglug said:


> The set of people who would say "What's a web page?" is a very small subset of those who would say "What's a TiVo, or What's a CableCARD?". The CableCARD customer who needs or desires a truck roll is a fictional character created by the cable companies.


Agreed. Those who are completely incapable of self-installs generally aren't going to even be interested in Tivo, much less installing it.

I suppose there ARE some disabled/infirm techies who have nobody to help them, and there ARE some people who were given Tivos by someone who's no longer around to help, and so on... but they are VERY few.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

glugglug said:


> The set of people who would say "What's a web page?" is a very small subset of those who would say "What's a TiVo, or What's a CableCARD?". The CableCARD customer who needs or desires a truck roll is a fictional character created by the cable companies.


That is a fair argument, but there will be some. Maybe a friend or family suggested it to them. They are probably few, but there would be some.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

yeah, I recently had a cable card fail an call TWC an was told I could not pickup a card, they had to do the pair from one of their contract techies whom for the most part are/were not trained on service of the Tivo products... Go figure

The FCC is investigating this business practice of BrightHouse


----------



## TheBub (Jan 3, 2010)

Spent 25 fruitless minutes on the phone with TWC rep this morning. (I know you're shocked, SHOCKED! to hear this.) 

I'm in the TWC Raleigh area (Carrboro, to be exact.) Requested CableCARD. Rep didn't know about the requirement for self-installs. After I mentioned it was an FCC requirement and that the TWC website has a whole page on installation and activation instructions for CableCARDs (can't link it here, but it's under east/ support/ topic/ cablecard), he went away for 15 minutes to consult his "support desk". Then came back to agree that yes, they could send me a kit, etc. etc. Fine so far, then we get to the end of the call and he has to go "check on something". When he comes back, he says that since this doesn't go into effect until Monday the 8th, he can't actually put the request in the system today (Saturday the 6th) because "the system won't recognize the code". Only way we can do it today is to schedule a truck roll. Otherwise, I have to wait until Monday, call back, and likely go through the whole rigamarole again. Oy. I'm not surprised, just thought I'd submit a report from the field. 

Actually, I do have a question though. When talking about the charges, he indicated there was a $2.50/month fee for the card. Fine, ok. But then he said, if I want to be able to get my premium channels (HBO, etc.) on the card, he said it is an extra $6 something/month. When I asked why, he said this is the cost to get that content on my 2nd tv. I said, no, I only have one tv and I want the CableCARD to be the "primary" device on my account that gets the premium content. (I want to keep the box so I can hook it into a different input on my tv. This confused him the first time I explained it, though, so I said I wanted to keep the box for a 2nd tv where I didn't need the premium channels.) 

He said, though, that if I have the box, then it has to be the primary device. What's the best way around this? Should I tell them I want to return the box, then not return it? If I keep the box but have told them I'm returning it, will it not work? Should I return the box, then go back a week later and get another one (or would they not let me do that without a truck roll)? I don't mind continuing to pay something (if I am--can't actually tell on my bill) to keep the box, but I don't want to have to pay extra for access to the premium channels when I only need/want that through one device.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

lafos said:


> They never required a tech for a TA before, at least in SW Ohio. I'm with you on the TWC sleaze factor when it comes to TiVo, but I don't think they'll do that. If anything, they'll not properly configure cards before you get them, then want a truck roll to help the poor customer. They'll have data showing that self-installs don't work for their subscriber base.
> 
> FWIW, after TWC and I had a couple of conversations about lies their CSRs stated about TiVo not working on their system, they stopped charging me for truck rolls, and the tech hands me the cards and does the phone side for me.


hookin up the tuners a no brainer, pingin the card to the drvice from the dispatcher another issue intirely... Took em two hours to get mine/card to work last Thursday


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

TheBub said:


> ...
> 
> Actually, I do have a question though. When talking about the charges, he indicated there was a $2.50/month fee for the card. Fine, ok. But then he said, if I want to be able to get my premium channels (HBO, etc.) on the card, he said it is an extra $6 something/month. When I asked why, he said this is the cost to get that content on my 2nd tv. I said, no, I only have one tv and I want the CableCARD to be the "primary" device on my account that gets the premium content. (I want to keep the box so I can hook it into a different input on my tv. This confused him the first time I explained it, though, so I said I wanted to keep the box for a 2nd tv where I didn't need the premium channels.)
> 
> ...


Why do you want a TWC box? If you watch a lot of On Demand stuff, then you do need it. Otherwise, you probably do not need it. 
To watch locals in HD live when Tivo is busy recording two shows, just connect coax cable to the TV. Use a splitter - one leg to to Tivo (actually, probably tuning adapter), the other to TV (assuming your TV has a built-in digital tuner). This also allows you to watch all analog stations, so it is an easy way to get a poor man's version of the third tuner. Then having TWC box seems a like paying a lot to have a third tuner just for HD versions of basic cable channels (as you mentioned that you don't care about premiums).


----------



## TheBub (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, it is a 9-year old 32" Sony WEGA flat screen tube tv (still going strong, can't really justify getting rid of it), and when we connect the cable directly into the tv, we can only get up to channel 99. Apparently back as late as 2002, people didn't anticipate needing more than 99 channels--go figure! 

So, while we can connect the cable directly to the tv to bypass the TiVo (and this is how we have it set up now, I call it the "babysitter and in-law setting"), it only gives us a very limited set of channels. No ESPN, no cable news channels, etc.

I was thinking, if we keep the box then we could have it running separately from the TiVo/CableCARD. So, when my father-in-law comes to visit, I can just give him one remote he's familiar with and not worry about my recordings getting interrupted by 3 hours of flipping between Glenn Beck and the tennis channel. 

I'm trying to replicate what we have now, only better with the cable box. But, perhaps I need to try it out with the new Premiere (we have a Series 2 now) and see if the ability to record one channel and watch another does away with the need for the workaround...


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a box (not from cable company) that was an extended tuner for one of my old tv's that had the same problem of not picking up 99+ stations. I think it cost $20 way back when. All it did was add the extra channels, output to channel 3 or 4 and became the TV's tuner - it did not pirate premium stuff. No doubt you could buy one off eBay for next to nothing today.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

TheBub said:


> Well, it is a 9-year old 32" Sony WEGA flat screen tube tv (still going strong, can't really justify getting rid of it), and when we connect the cable directly into the tv, we can only get up to channel 99. Apparently back as late as 2002, people didn't anticipate needing more than 99 channels--go figure!
> 
> So, while we can connect the cable directly to the tv to bypass the TiVo (and this is how we have it set up now, I call it the "babysitter and in-law setting"), it only gives us a very limited set of channels. No ESPN, no cable news channels, etc.
> 
> ...


I just want to be sure you understand that the Tivo will allow two shows at a time (2 recordings or 1 recording and 1 you are viewing at once). Also, if both turners are recording, you can still watch a previously recorded show. If your father-in-law is doing as you say and both tuners are recording, it will prompt if he tries to change a recording to another channel. Unless, you don't think that would stop him from changing it. 

If only one tuner is recording, and someone types in a channel number, it will switch to the other tuner. Now, he might try to have both tuners going on the two different channels and flip between them with the "Live TV" button. That will only work if he actively cancels the recording of the other show or tells the Tivo to record both shows. In either case he will get a prompted if he wants to cancel the currently recording show. He could switch between two channels on the same tuner by pressing the "Enter" button, which switches to the last channel on the tuner. Someone please correct me if this works differently on the Premiere, I am describing how it works on the Tivo HD.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TheBub said:


> Apparently back as late as 2002, people didn't anticipate needing more than 99 channels--go figure!


It's probably not that -- older sets than that go to 125. Rather, your cable system probably only provides _analog_ channels under 100, and analog is all your old TV can tune directly.


----------



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

Well after 3 different CSR and 2 supervisors, I finally got a cable card ordered today for a self install. At least here in Raleigh, the only option is to have card and tuning adapter shipped. They say two day shipping. Will see if it actually shows since they could not provide any evidence. 

I got a range of answers including I heard about it but can't perform order, we do not offer self installs, etc. I know its the first day, but these people are so clueless.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

rileyrd said:


> Well after 3 different CSR and 2 supervisors, I finally got a cable card ordered today for a self install. At least here in Raleigh, the only option is to have card and tuning adapter shipped. They say two day shipping. Will see if it actually shows since they could not provide any evidence.
> 
> I got a range of answers including I heard about it but can't perform order, we do not offer self installs, etc. I know its the first day, but these people are so clueless.


I tried today, and got quite a few different answers too (Time Warner). Some never heard of it, and said a tech is REQUIRED for cable cards. Some said it was possible, but like you, said shipping was required. When I asked how much that would cost I was told $35 (What they charge for a tech to come out). NONE would let me just go down and pick the card and TA up.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

It would be great if those here posting about their experiences with this would include in their post, who their cable company is.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

I really don't see the cable providers just allowing walkins to get a card...

I've always been informed from BH that a service call was the only way to gain access to a card... Then it's a crap shoot the tech knows anything about a Tivo once on location..

I made the mistake of trying the HD menu again today... to freakin slow so went back to the SD menu... now the remote won't work an a reboot was required...

makes one wonder why we are paying a monthly fee for a product that fails to perform as stated ???


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Dr_Diablo said:


> I really don't see the cable providers just allowing walkins to get a card...


Cox does. I walked into the Cox store on Wednesday and walked out with my CC and Cisco TA.

Activating the card took over 2 hours on the phone, Cox screwed up my bill, charged me for 2 CCs and accidentally removed the monthly fees for 2 HD receivers I still had and were using. Called them back today to get the bill straightened out, another hour. That transaction resulted in disabling the Cox DVR I was still using. Called back, another 1/2 hour to get the DVR turned back on!!!!

With Cox the problem is the complex billing system, and the number of codes that need to be entered in the proper sequence onto the account.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Dr_Diablo said:


> I really don't see the cable providers just allowing walkins to get a card...


A few years ago, I had a CableCard go bad. I called Comcast, they tried to fix it over the phone, with a "hit". When that didn't work, they initially wanted to roll a truck, but that would have taken several days. I asked if there was a faster way I could get up and running. I was told I could go get a CableCard from the local office. They gave me one and I brought it home and installed it, called and got it activated. At first the didn't get all the numbers the really needed in the computer, but I got off the phone after they scheduled a truck roll. I then called back about 10 minutes later and they were able to get it working, they canceled the truck roll. The second CSR told me the first one hadn't actually input anything into the computer. The lesson here is be persistent.

Comcast, in some locations, has been allowing self-installs for sometime. It isn't that far fetched. Now the FCC has told them they have to. The date to implement it has now passed for many, some have until September 8th.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Dr_Diablo said:


> I really don't see the cable providers just allowing walkins to get a card...


Sorry you don't see it that way, but it's mandated by FCC orders now for any cable system that allowed self-installs on boxes before (all the big ones including Brighthouse, in other words). And for the rest by November 1.

Anyone that gets denied a self-install should immediately file an FCC complaint.


----------



## asmd24 (Jun 10, 2006)

I called Time Warner Cable Cincinnati this morning and was told that they do not have cable card self install kits. The CSR tried to schedule a truck roll. Then, I spoke with a supervisor who stated the same thing. I have already reported it to the FCC.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

Comcast Naples Florida - CableCard

Went to the Comcast store and asked for a CableCard. They wanted 8.50 a month to activate HD and 5.00 for the monthly rental of the CableCard.

Came home plugged in the CableCard booted Tivo Premier for the first time. Did the Tivo Getting Started Process. Got to the call your cable company to authorize the CableCard page. Called Comcast and told the REP I needed the card activated. He did NOT ask me any questions. He just said "I just pushed authorization to your CableCard and it should take about 20 minutes to fully complete". In about 10 minutes I had channels.

I was shocked and surprised I did not have to give him any Serial Number, Data ID or etc.

The funny part was the pop up screen to tell me to call my Cable Company. The number was a sex talk line. Yes, I made sure I was dialing the correct number on the screen.

Back with Tivo after 6 years with DirectTv.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dkraft, with that process, I would assume that your card is not paired. However, if they don't flag anything with a non-zero CCI (or only flag channels that you don't subscribe to), you should be fine.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> dkraft, with that process, I would assume that your card is not paired. However, if they don't flag anything with a non-zero CCI (or only flag channels that you don't subscribe to), you should be fine.


The cable companies probably figure that the only way they'll ever be able to support self install is to give up on pairing .


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> The cable companies probably figure that the only way they'll ever be able to support self install is to give up on pairing .


 Ironic if that means the previously over-zealous headends setting CCI=0x1 on everything but local channels end up reverting to CCI=0x0 as a result of this... More likely they'll just leave CCI as is and improperly paired CC and blame everything on user/TiVo when protected channels don't tune.


----------



## robr (Jan 29, 2002)

Got my TiVo on Friday eve. Saturday I went to the local Comcast office and asked for a cablecard. They didn't really know what they were doing but seemed to figure it out. Took the card home, inserted it, told me it was an invalid card and I needed to insert an M type card. Called Comcast customer service, they were useless. Called TiVo customer service, also not helpful.

Went back to Comcast on Monday with the card, told them it was the wrong card. Same woman was there but this time she had a supervisor working. Took my card and came back with a different card that was clearly labeled "M" and looked entirely different than the solid red Motorola card I had previously been given. Took it home, stuck it in the TiVo and about 10 minutes later it was working. 

No charge for the card in any way, shape or form. I just have basic cable for $10.12/month plus internet and phone. I just installed my Ooma and am dumping their cable modem and phone once my number is ported. My Comcast bill went from $185 to about $50 (plus $20 for TiVo).


----------



## notyou (Oct 9, 2001)

Here's my story from San Jose, CA:

Ordered Tivo Premiere last Mon 8/1/11. It was scheduled to arrive this past Mon 8/8/11.

New Comcast customer, so I put that order in on Wed 8/3/11. Indicated that I had a Tivo and wanted the tech to bring a CableCard. Rep said no problem, and he found an install slot for me on Mon 8/8/11 at 7:30AM. Oops, I won't have my Tivo yet. Can he bring the card? Yes. (From my transcript of the chat, I see I did not ask him if he could *leave* the card. This was a mistake.)

So 7:40AM, the tech arrives, hooks up my line (drop from the pole to my roof, unplug my DirecTV drops and plug in the cable), plugs in a junky Motorola set-top box and gets my Internet going. When I ask about leaving the CableCard, he says that policy (and his dispatcher *and* Comcast customer support and supervisor confirmed) would not allow him to just leave it with me. It didn't matter how much I quoted the Aug 1 change of rules, yadda yadda. Supervisor said I could pick up a CableCard at my local office (thankfully not far from my work), and that they should have them in stock.

So, not 60 seconds later after the tech leaves the house, there's another knock on the door and yep, it's UPS dropping off the Tivo. The Comcast guy was already pulling out of our driveway, but was nice enough to stop and say "Sorry, but you'd have to schedule another work order for me to install that", since he'd already radioed in that he was done with our house. ARGH.

Oh well, during my lunch break I drove 10 minutes to the Comcast office and waited in a long line that moved surprisingly fast. The young woman was very sorry to report that they were out of CableCards and to come back
tomorrow. ARGH.

[It's ok though, I had plenty of fun chasing down SATA cables, burning CD-R bootdisks, etc to upgrade my drive to a 2TB that evening/next morning. And watching QAM channels directly on the HDTV was fun -- I've never had an HD signal.]

So yesterday 8/9, I drop by Comcast offices on the way into work, and true to her word, they had a Multi-streaming CableCard (I asked, and checked) in stock. They also had a spare splitter, and I thought I would get fancy and try hooking up the Tivo *and* the TV up, so in case I was recording two programs I could watch a third one live. (Man, I remember doing this with my Series 1 and VCRs just to watch 2 different shows in the same timeslot. Revolutionary!)

After dinner, I added a splitter the cable and plugged it into the Tivo and my TV (and didn't dare touch the original splitter that connected to my cable modem for fear of killing my insanely fast (for me) 25mbps download speed). Then I plugged the CableCard, got the numbers, and made the call.

After the rep activated the card, I got antsy waiting, and started poking at the CableCard menus. I eventually selected "Test Channels", and the device popped up the "Acquiring Channel Information" instead of showing me live TV. Uh-oh. Ok, maybe it needed time... 30 minutes later, nope.

Reboot? Nope.

Ok, remove that splitter? Nope. Reboot w/o splitter? Nope.

Crap.

Checking the forums like a madman, I confirmed that my card did look properly paired and I was receiving data from the head-end. The only thing missing was the Channel List.

Ok, how about one more call to Comcast? Rep was super-nice, and at least sounded knowledgable. Confirmed my Host and Data IDs and said that it sounded like everything was right, but that he'd be happy to send another activation signal and see if that kicked things into action. And 5 minutes later... it was! Woohoo!

So, yes Virginia, at least here in San Jose (with the Comcast office in Sunnyvale), you can get a CableCard and install it yourself. And it even works. We'll see what the bill looks like. I was quoted a monthly price of $1.10, because even though the first CableCard is supposed to be free, since this is a Multistream card, they're counting the second stream as a second card. Bastards.


----------



## agdtec (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow (wideopenwest) cable tried to get me to schedule a tech, but when I asked if I could do it myself, They said I could pick it up at one of their offices but to bring my bill so they can use the account number to program it there at the office.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Ironic if that means the previously over-zealous headends setting CCI=0x1 on everything but local channels end up reverting to CCI=0x0 as a result of this... More likely they'll just leave CCI as is and improperly paired CC and blame everything on user/TiVo when protected channels don't tune.


To good to be true. At closer look I am missing 2 HD channels. Called Comcast and they "Recent Authorization". No luck.

Installer is coming out today. I almost don't want him to touch anything and just do with out the 2 channels, HSN and Hallmark.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> With Cox the problem is the complex billing system, and the number of codes that need to be entered in the proper sequence onto the account.


The problem isn't the complex billing system, it's the monkeys on the phone who can't pair a cable card properly. The CSRs are the problem, not the Cablecard technology.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

dkraft said:


> To good to be true. At closer look I am missing 2 HD channels. Called Comcast and they "Recent Authorization". No luck.
> 
> Installer is coming out today. I almost don't want him to touch anything and just do with out the 2 channels, HSN and Hallmark.


My personal opinion, but I would not have a tech out for these two. However, missing two channels can mean bad mapping for the cableco OR a problem with the card that may grow in the future (I had to reseat a card once to fix this problem- no tech needed).



notyou said:


> to upgrade my drive to a 2TB that evening/next morning.


FYI- recommended process is to wait for upgrading the drive until after you get the card installed and working. If your dive fails and you want to drop the old disk in, now you will need to re-pair the card.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

dkraft said:


> To good to be true. At closer look I am missing 2 HD channels. Called Comcast and they "Recent Authorization". No luck.
> 
> Installer is coming out today. I almost don't want him to touch anything and just do with out the 2 channels, HSN and Hallmark.


Follow up.

Cable guy came and said the card DOES need to be paired. He called the office and gave them the information from the card. No luck. He called a supervisor next and after about 20 minutes my missing channels were working.

Bottom line. Comcast Cable in Naples Florida, you need the card paired.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

notyou said:


> So, yes Virginia, at least here in San Jose (with the Comcast office in Sunnyvale), you can get a CableCard and install it yourself. And it even works. We'll see what the bill looks like. I was quoted a monthly price of $1.10, because even though the first CableCard is supposed to be free, since this is a Multistream card, they're counting the second stream as a second card. Bastards.


No, this is wrong. Call Comcast and get them to remove the charge. If they won't do it go to: http://www.comcast.com/customers/feedback/default.cspx and let them know.


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

Correct. If I look at my recent bills, before Comcast corrected the charge, they had this line on them, on the 2nd page under Xfinity TV:

___
Cablecard (additional Card IN Same Device) $1.10
___

I simply went on the Comcast CHAT support and pointed out the error and they corrected it, and credited me for the previous incorrect charges. 

The first cablecard in each Tivo is FREE. I have two Tivos, each with a single multi-stream cablecard. So no charges. Your bill should be similar.

You should also see this language on your bill:

IMPORTANT NOTICE: Video customers with customer owned CableCARD device, such as Tivo(R), CableCARD TV & other CableCARD capable devices, with an active CableCARD installed qualify for a monthly Customer Owned Equipment Credit.

Look for this on the 2nd page as well, under Other Charges & Credits. Mine reads:

-----
Customer-owned Equipment -- Adjustment - $2.50
-----

All of which means I'm paying - $2.50 per month for the CableCARD's in my Tivo's. Thank you FCC (and Comcast)!


----------



## robr (Jan 29, 2002)

Update: Things WERE working perfectly, last night though I lost all my HD channels. I called Comcast who tried repairing and ended up with the TiVo saying error 160-1. They couldn't get rid of it so now I need to go to the local office and swap out the card again.



robr said:


> Got my TiVo on Friday eve. Saturday I went to the local Comcast office and asked for a cablecard. They didn't really know what they were doing but seemed to figure it out. Took the card home, inserted it, told me it was an invalid card and I needed to insert an M type card. Called Comcast customer service, they were useless. Called TiVo customer service, also not helpful.
> 
> Went back to Comcast on Monday with the card, told them it was the wrong card. Same woman was there but this time she had a supervisor working. Took my card and came back with a different card that was clearly labeled "M" and looked entirely different than the solid red Motorola card I had previously been given. Took it home, stuck it in the TiVo and about 10 minutes later it was working.
> 
> No charge for the card in any way, shape or form. I just have basic cable for $10.12/month plus internet and phone. I just installed my Ooma and am dumping their cable modem and phone once my number is ported. My Comcast bill went from $185 to about $50 (plus $20 for TiVo).


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

I called 800# to verify Self install available (on 8/3). Gal said "no."
I asked kindly if she could ask around as I saw it on web site. Came back on line and said yes, in local offices. 

Office pickup was uneventful, gal even knew to ask if I needed two (for S3 THX Tivo which needs two) and I told her the one Multistream was all I needed.

Home, called 800 number. Spent total 45 min on line, mostly on hold. I actually drove around running errands, as I took down all the numbers from the TiVo. After the guy couldn't get it working, we hung up and level two called back an hour later. I was very nice, without being condescending. Had the guy saying "I really appreciate your patience." First guy had a digit wrong. After we hung up, all is working.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://blog.tivo.com/2011/08/new-fcc-regulations-give-consumers-easier-access-to-cablecards/


----------



## robr (Jan 29, 2002)

Picked up my 3rd cable card, just spent an hour on the phone with Comcast, it won't pair and just says that no channels are detected or something and the cablecard screen says call my cable provider to active. So now they have to roll a truck.



robr said:


> Update: Things WERE working perfectly, last night though I lost all my HD channels. I called Comcast who tried repairing and ended up with the TiVo saying error 160-1.  They couldn't get rid of it so now I need to go to the local office and swap out the card again.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

robr said:


> Picked up my 3rd cable card, just spent an hour on the phone with Comcast, it won't pair and just says that no channels are detected or something and the cablecard screen says call my cable provider to active. So now they have to roll a truck.


If it turns out to not be the card, file a complaint with the FCC. It means they haven't trained the CSRs properly. Maybe if the FCC, puts enough pressure on them, they will give us a webpage to do it at. So we can take the silly CSRs out of the picture. It would save them money, but they seem too silly to realize that. You might want to try the online chat with them, those CSRs generally seem better.


----------



## m3000 (Aug 11, 2011)

Time Warner customer in Austin, here's the full details for my ridiculous ordeal with getting my Tivo hooked up in this thread on page 23 (the board won't let me post a link)* Time Warner Austin tuning adapter? *

TLDR is that they insisted I couldn't do a self-install (wish I knew about the FCC rule then), and 11 different techs/reps had NO IDEA what a Tuning Adapter was, nor did the guy who they sent out have any idea how to install a CableCard.


----------



## the_quark (Aug 12, 2011)

Comcast report from San Carlos, CA:

They were unable to mail me a self-install kit, so I picked one up at the local office. The "kit" was just a card, not even a box or bag for it.

When I called to activate it, it didn't work. So, I called back and tried again, and the rep said it could take "up to thirty minutes" to activate. I fiddled with some stuff and called back again, and the rep sent the signal, again.

Finally I gave up and scheduled a truck roll for the next day, but left the TiVo on. It went spontaneously from the "Cable Card Pairing" screen to the "looking for channels" screen and would then timeout and give me an error. I'd tell it to keep looking. After about an hour of this, it suddenly jumped to live TV and was working.

I'd guess from the time the tech sent the first signal to when it started working was about 90 minutes. The install was trivial other than this 90 minute wait between sending the signal and the TiVo apparently getting it.

Obviously I cancelled the truck roll.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Just a heads up for those that haven't done this before. You need to make sure the CSR gets the "*Data*" and "*Host ID*" into the computer. If they do that is should work.


----------



## itsdavetime (Aug 4, 2011)

Comcast - South Florida (Palm Beach). Last week I walked into the local office and picked up a cablecard. In and out in 5 minutes.

After that, spent the next 2 days on the phone with them trying to figure out why I wasn't getting any premium channels. Finally had to have a truck roll. Turned out the CSR's (of which I spoke to several) all put the host id in wrong, basically typing in a "011" rather than an "001". Every person I spoke with on the phone was asked by me to clear out the host and cablecard id but none of them actually did.

Just something to watch out for, since the CSR's are not trained on cablecards and are basically lazy.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

itsdavetime said:


> Comcast - South Florida (Palm Beach). Last week I walked into the local office and picked up a cablecard. In and out in 5 minutes.
> 
> After that, spent the next 2 days on the phone with them trying to figure out why I wasn't getting any premium channels. Finally had to have a truck roll. Turned out the CSR's (of which I spoke to several) all put the host id in wrong, basically typing in a "011" rather than an "001". Every person I spoke with on the phone was asked by me to clear out the host and cablecard id but none of them actually did.
> 
> Just something to watch out for, since the CSR's are not trained on cablecards and are basically lazy.


You would be helping out those who do this in the future, if you filed a complaint with the FCC. They need to train their CSR's or give us a webpage to do it ourselves.


----------



## itsdavetime (Aug 4, 2011)

I doubt an FCC complaint would do anything. Comcast doesn't care. Comcast really doesn't provide much to its customers in regards to self-service. They could at least give us the ability to add/remove channels like the satellite companies do. This would reduce calls at their centers, and make customers happy. Doubtful they will ever do this.

I like my Comcast service, just not the Comcast CSR's.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I just had the following conversation on with Time Warner's genuinely helpful @TWCableHelp account:



@atlauren said:


> @TWCableHelp What is the status on the new cable card self-installs? Are CSRs in Costa Mesa (92626) ready and trained for this?





@TWCableHelp said:


> @atlauren We are ready for CableCARD self installs in all markets we service. ^BP





@atlauren said:


> @TWCableHelp Best to start on the phone, or go to my local office?





@TWCableHelp said:


> @atlauren Finding out what needs to be done for TAs specifically, please give me a moment. ^BP





@TWCableHelp said:


> @atlauren Local has confirmed that our local offices should have the TAs as well; should be able to pick both up there. ^BP


----------



## itsdavetime (Aug 4, 2011)

By law, all markets and cable companies MUST have cable card self-installs available as of 8/1/11.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

itsdavetime said:


> By law, all markets and cable companies MUST have cable card self-installs available as of 8/1/11.


Actually, no. It is 8/8/11 for companies that have allowed self-installs anywhere for their own equipment. It is 9/8/11 for the rest, I believe. Though, Congress didn't pass a law, it was a new rule from the FCC. Which technically, they are legally required to follow.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Something I had not previously mentioned in this thread, if you get into a situation where you feel, that the only way to get it working is a truck roll; You can ask for a Comcast employee, instead of a contractor. If you can wait a little longer, this might improve your chances of getting someone that actually knows what they are doing.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

danjw1 said:


> Actually, no. It is 8/8/11 for companies that have allowed self-installs anywhere for their own equipment. It is 9/8/11 for the rest, I believe. Though, Congress didn't pass a law, it was a new rule from the FCC. Which technically, they are legally required to follow.


It's November 1 for the rest.


----------



## 36446 (May 19, 2011)

http://blog.tivo.com/2011/08/new-fcc-regulations-give-consumers-easier-access-to-cablecards/









www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights or www.fcc.gov/guides/digital-cable-compatibility-cablecards-plug-and-play.


----------



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

Well I finally got my self install kit today. I knew the box felt light when UPS handed it to me. It contained 2 coxial cables and a power adaptor for a tuning adaptor, but NO cable card and NO tuning adaptor. I called TWC and guess what they offered a truck roll for free. 

That is not an option this week, so asked them to rush me the missing equipment. They said 7-10 days. 

For 2 cents I would switch to Uverse.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

rileyrd said:


> For 2 cents I would switch to Uverse.


I have a friend with uverse. He says it is fine as long as what you want to do is watch the pixellation effects on the way too heavily compressed video (maybe his TV is
just too big .


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Well I found out the hard way that Charlottesville Va does not have self install kits. I called Comcast and they said I can go by my local office and pick up my cable card so I went to Comcast and stood in line for over 30 minutes to be told that they do not have self install kits. Man I was pissed but the lady did give me free HBO for a year.
I had a truck roll coming out the next day (already had it scheduled just in case) and it took him 5 minutes and I was up and running.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm thanking my lucky stars that I ran into -0- issues with installing the cards that I got from Verizon. I had originally scheduled a truck roll (as I was also looking to get a cable drop added that I'll wind up adding myself), but with the strike on at Verizon they cancelled out on me. I called them back and asked if I could get self-install kits, they said yes, cancelled my original order and then created a new one to send out two kits. Got the kits a few days ago and installed them about 2 days back. Pretty simple really. Worst part was waiting for the boxes to download what they wanted.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

tonestert said:


> Well I found out the hard way that Charlottesville Va does not have self install kits. I called Comcast and they said I can go by my local office and pick up my cable card so I went to Comcast and stood in line for over 30 minutes to be told that they do not have self install kits. Man I was pissed but the lady did give me free HBO for a year.
> I had a truck roll coming out the next day (already had it scheduled just in case) and it took him 5 minutes and I was up and running.


I hope you called and made them take the truck roll charge off the bill - there's no way I'd pay if I waited at an office and they didn't have a kit.


----------



## agdtec (Jul 22, 2011)

I had to pick mine up. 
Got two m cards and installed one into my "series 3" and it only reads as a s card. Tried to put the other card in and it got screwed up during the update phase so now I need another card, to get the "series 3" fully functional, and I still need another card for the "tivo premier".


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

agdtec said:


> I had to pick mine up.
> Got two m cards and installed one into my "series 3" and it only reads as a s card.


IIRC, that's normal that's normal - the Series 3 requires one cable card per tuner, even if they're M cards.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

agdtec said:


> I had to pick mine up.
> Got two m cards and installed one into my "series 3" and it only reads as a s card. Tried to put the other card in and it got screwed up during the update phase so now I need another card, to get the "series 3" fully functional, and I still need another card for the "tivo premier".


The Tivo HD and Tivo HD XL can use a single M-card, but a Series 3 can't use an single M-card for both tuners. See the Cable Card Installation FAQ, it is question 2.


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

I just finished doing a self-install of two cablecards and thought I'd share my experience. It was HANDS DOWN the best cablecard experience I've had with Verizon. As with most people, when the installer would come onsite he'd have no idea what he was doing and the process would take hours.

I got two boxes in the mail from Verizon. Inside was a cablecard (multistream), a packing slip, return UPS label, a sheet with some info and an activation number and an instruction sheet. The instruction sheet had places to write down the cable card information as reported from my Tivo. It also had a place to write down the activation code and my zip code. The options for the activation where via the web or to call someone. I chose the web.

The web interface was simple. I entered the activation code, zip code and state. The next page shows both cable cards and places to fill in the information I recorded on the instruction sheet. Once that data was on the form I clicked submit. The next screen showed some green dots going in a circle and eventually, maybe a few minutes, Activation Successful came up.

I then went back to the TiVos and re-did Guided Setup. That was it, my channels are working. So, for other out there thinking the new self-install process might be a mess, it is not. I was pleasantly surprised!

Joe


----------



## Shannon725 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just curious for anyone who has Cox, does the self-install kit include the tuning adapter? I was told by Cox CSR that TA is not necessary but from what I have read on here it is. Is this correct? I just got a Tivo Premier and am looking to save money by doing the self install and want to make sure I have everything I need.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Shannon725 said:


> Just curious for anyone who has Cox, does the self-install kit include the tuning adapter? I was told by Cox CSR that TA is not necessary but from what I have read on here it is. Is this correct? I just got a Tivo Premier and am looking to save money by doing the self install and want to make sure I have everything I need.


Where are you located? It is best to pick everything up at a Cox Store.

The following markets need a Tuning Adapter
Arizona - Cisco TA
Orange County, CA - Motorola TA
San Diego, CA - Cisco TA
Northern, VA - Cisco TA
Hampton Roads, VA - Motorola TA
New Orleans, LA - Motorola TA
Parts of Kansas and Arkansas may need a TA - Motorola TA

I do not know of any other Cox markets needing a TA at this time.


----------



## Shannon725 (Feb 20, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> Where are you located? It is best to pick everything up at a Cox Store.
> 
> The following markets need a Tuning Adapter
> Arizona - Cisco TA
> ...


I am located in the Phoenix area. I am planning on going to the Cox store tomorrow and I just want to make sure I leave with everything I need. I know how useless some CSRs can be, so I want to know ahead of time what I need. I will make sure to get the m-card and TA. Thanks


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Shannon725 said:


> I am located in the Phoenix area. I am planning on going to the Cox store tomorrow and I just want to make sure I leave with everything I need. I know how useless some CSRs can be, so I want to know ahead of time what I need. I will make sure to get the m-card and TA. Thanks


Try to get a new M-Card and Tuning Adapter, both have manufacture dates on the tags. The Tempe Marketplace store gave me a beat-up CableCARD and Tuning Adapter, luckily both worked fine. Ask for a few cables and maybe a 2-way splitter.

Hook the Tuning Adapter up to the coax and power first and wait for it to download the latest firmware and get a solid green light before hooking it up to the TiVo. This could take 15-20 minutes.

I had to hook-up the Tuning Adapter before the CableCARD would complete the activation process. The CSR on the phone had never activated a CableCARD and Tuning Adapter.

Installing your CableCARD

Retail Tuning Adapter Self Install Kits - Cisco 
http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf

EDIT: I just remembered there are parts of Phoenix Metro that may not need a Tuning Adapter, I think Verrado and parts of Buckeye do not have SDV or OnDemand, there may be a few other outlying areas also.


----------



## lamotte (Oct 11, 2004)

just got back yesterday from local comcast office with my m-card was able to pick it up at local office with no problems. install was very easy and painless so far.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I swung by the Verizon store in the mall last night. Was there all of 11 minutes and walked out with my card. Could have been even quicker I suspect but the store reps can't actually add the service to the account and had to call it in. I haven't actually activated the card yet (and it's not for TiVo), so we'll see how easy the rest is... maybe tonight.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

davezatz said:


> I swung by the Verizon store in the mall last night. Was there all of 11 minutes and walked out with my card. Could have been even quicker I suspect but the store reps can't actually add the service to the account and had to call it in. I haven't actually activated the card yet (and it's not for TiVo), so we'll see how easy the rest is... maybe tonight.


At least with Verizon you can activate it online by yourself. No need to call in numbers or make the process complicated. Too bad cable companies don't do this but most are hamstrung by the tuning adapters in the mix.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I got one activated yesterday by Comcast via email.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> I got one activated yesterday by Comcast via email.


What email address did you use?


----------



## Roxwella (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello people..I just spent 5 hours on the phone with various comcast people trying to get my mcard to work. I talked to two who said it was bad and needed to be returned, and two that eventually just told me they were sorry and goodbye. The final tech gave me the number for "level 2.5 tech"..what they called it. I called this number, and waited 30 minutes (it is music with a recording that asks you to keep waiting..keep waiting). Eventually a nice guy picked up, I told him tivo and mcard, we spent 5 minutes on the phone, and now I have my channels. Number is 1-855-479-4541, call it if you want easy self install with comcast. Your welcome


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

I was helping a friend install his Tivo and searched the Comcast web site for the location of the local Comcast store. It listed a Best Buy that was close by so I went to pick one up. I can pick up their boxes for self install but not a cable card. The Comcast rep told me that cable cards required a truck roll. I told her about the new rule and she told me to try the Comcast office which is 15 miles further from my house. If I can pick up a box at Best Buy do they have to let me get cable cards there also? Is not the whole reason for the rule to make it as easy to get a cable card as a box? driving 15 miles further is not as easy.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry, you have to drive to their office and then hope they have one in stock. And no, you can't call their office and see if they do, because they don't post numbers for them. Other cableCos like Verizon are more enlightened and will ship you a self-install kit, but apparently not Comcast.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I added a new Tivo to the household and thus needed a 2nd CableCard. I went by the Comcast office that I'm very familiar with and picked one up though not without being given some grief for not being the primary account holder.

I was able to activate the CableCard via Comcast's online chat support. Last time, I tried the chat then had to call and then a truck roll was required so I was pleasantly surprised this time.


----------



## randymac88 (Feb 29, 2004)

Picked up a Premiere last weekend, called Time Warner Cable on Tuesday, when they told me self-install was available. I am in Brooklyn, NY.

They told me I could pick up the card at the 23rd street office in Manhattan. I did so on Wednesday (along with the tuning adapter), went home later that day after work, and set everything up. It was super easy...although when it came time to call in to pair and activate the card, I call the customer service number for TWC (which is what the cable card screen told me to do), they had NO CLUE what I was talking about. They kept trying me to accept a $40 truck roll. I asked them how it was possible that I would get offered self-install from another rep the day before, and why they would release a card to me from the main office. They were baffled.

Today I went to work having taken a picture of the host ID and cablecard ID screen, called CS, who referred me to their cablecard department. I called their direct line and in 60 seconds my cards were activated. Called the wife to verify picture and confirmed. Good to go.

So, overall a pretty good experience with the one CS hiccup. And that call was escalated to a supervisor as well...so it sounds like there are some communication issues at TwC (surprise surprise).

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Drewster said:


> I just had the following conversation on with Time Warner's genuinely helpful @TWCableHelp account:


Hey Costa Mesa, Anaheim here. Thanks for the info. I just purchased 2 Premiers and will be heading to a local TWC office tomorrow. Did you get your cards yet? If so, from which store and how did the self install go? Some procedural steps would be appreciated, if you have time.

Thanks


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

I had a M-Stream card & TA installed last Monday (Sep 5th) and BrightHouse Florida told me I had to have a truck roll to have both installed so I did. I've done self installs of cable boxes back years ago with them so I should have been able to do a self install based on the FCC requirements.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Did one this weekend vor Comcast in the North East

Used We can Help Comcast drop box to start the process. Pretty much they told me to go to the Service Center. Went there and picked it up in 5 minutes. 

Call the number in the instructions, provided the info and was done succesfully.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

brentil said:


> I had a M-Stream card & TA installed last Monday (Sep 5th) and BrightHouse Florida told me I had to have a truck roll to have both installed so I did. I've done self installs of cable boxes back years ago with them so I should have been able to do a self install based on the FCC requirements.


If they try to charge you for the installation, complain loudly. Not only are they supposed to allow self-installs, they are supposed to explicitly inform you of the option. If that gets you nowhere, report it to the FCC and your local franchise authority.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

brentil said:


> I had a M-Stream card & TA installed last Monday (Sep 5th) and BrightHouse Florida told me I had to have a truck roll to have both installed so I did. I've done self installs of cable boxes back years ago with them so I should have been able to do a self install based on the FCC requirements.


They are offering self-install option in Tampa Bay area right now.

From BHN site in Tampa (my location) --> http://support.brighthouse.com/Article/What-Is-A-CableCARD-989/?searchid=414794&pos=1

What is a CableCARD?

A CableCARD is a removable card that plugs directly into some TVs and third-party digital converters or DVRs to provide access to authorized digital cable programming. The CableCARD enables such equipment to receive authorized digital channels and services from Bright House Networks.

Depending on the services you want to use and the capabilities of the device that will use the CableCARD, you may be able to lease a CableCARD from Bright House Networks to use with your personal digital converter or DVR. You would then use your device in place of the digital converter or DVR you would normally lease from Bright House Networks.

Our monthly price for a converter is $8.00 and includes an imputed charge of $2.95 for the CableCARD. We may offer bundled packages that include the price of one or more converters within the advertised package price. A customer who leases a standalone CableCARD in lieu of taking the included converter will not be charged for the converter that is not provided, but will be charged only the applicable prices for the CableCARD and any other equipment leased from us.

CableCARDs can be installed by Bright House Networks professionals, or you can pick up a CableCARD at a Customer Care location. If you install the CableCARD yourself, you must Contact Us by phone for assistance with the installation.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe it's the SDV box they were making me get a installer come out to do then?


----------



## m3000 (Aug 11, 2011)

lpwcomp said:


> If they try to charge you for the installation, complain loudly. Not only are they supposed to allow self-installs, they are supposed to explicitly inform you of the option. If that gets you nowhere, report it to the FCC and your local franchise authority.


I complained to the FCC after my cable-card install fiasco, and got a call this afternoon from a manager who spent 10 minutes re-apologizing on the phone for everything I'd written the FCC about, and got 2 months of cable/internet free (after negotiating up from half a month). Probably could have even gotten more, but I'm bad at negotiating.

So yeah, definitely complain to the FCC about the crap TW tries to pull. Note that this call is about a month after I wrote the FCC, so it may take a while.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

brentil said:


> Maybe it's the SDV box they were making me get a installer come out to do then?


They shouldn't charge you for _*that*_ either. You shouldn't have to pay for their decision to implement SDV.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

lpwcomp said:


> They shouldn't charge you for _*that*_ either. You shouldn't have to pay for their decision to implement SDV.


Sorry I wasn't clear. They didn't charge me to do it, rolling the truck was free, but they still told me I had to have a truck roll is my issue.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I just had to rebuild my TiVoHD with a fresh drive & image of the OS so now I need to re-pair my 2x s-stream cable cards & SDV box, I'm hoping they'll let me do this over the phone.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

brentil said:


> Well I just had to rebuild my TiVoHD with a fresh drive & image of the OS so now I need to re-pair my 2x s-stream cable cards & SDV box, I'm hoping they'll let me do this over the phone.


You shouldn't need to do anything to the tuning adapter (it's not linked to the TiVo in any way). Just the cards. You could save a few dollars a month with a M-card.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

rainwater said:


> You shouldn't need to do anything to the tuning adapter (it's not linked to the TiVo in any way). Just the cards. You could save a few dollars a month with a M-card.


I've tried the M cards in my TiVoHD but it caused all kinds of issues. That was also my older box before it died so it might be a good idea to try the M cards again now.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

brentil said:


> I've tried the M cards in my TiVoHD but it caused all kinds of issues. That was also my older box before it died so it might be a good idea to try the M cards again now.


If you really mean cards plural, that may be your problem. You only need one M card in a THD.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

jfh3 said:


> If you really mean cards plural, that may be your problem. You only need one M card in a THD.


Sorry typo, I had 1 M-card. This was back when they first came out though. They comped the 2nd S-card cause the M-card wouldn't work so I haven't actually ever paid for it.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Has anyone actually complained to the FCC about a TWC store refusing to provide a self install M-Card? If so, can you please provide me with that information? My roommate just attempted to get an M-Card for our third Premier from the Anaheim CA location on Mira Loma and "Cynthia" was not only extremely rude to her but refused to give her the card. She said they would have to send a truck and it would cost us $30. When Cynthia was advised that the Santa Ana TWC location had already provided us with TWO M-Cards, she said they shouldn't have done that because it is "against policy for Time Warner to give customers M-Cards. They have to send a truck out to do the install". When my roommate asked to talk with a manager or supervisor, she was told there wasn't one available. So, my roommate is on the way to the Santa Ana location. Any help on how to lodge a formal complaint with the FCC is appreciated.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Has anyone actually complained to the FCC about a TWC store refusing to provide a self install M-Card? If so, can you please provide me with that information? My roommate just attempted to get an M-Card for our third Premier from the Anaheim CA location on Mira Loma and "Cynthia" was not only extremely rude to her but refused to give her the card. She said they would have to send a truck and it would cost us $30. When Cynthia was advised that the Santa Ana TWC location had already provided us with TWO M-Cards, she said they shouldn't have done that because it is "against policy for Time Warner to give customers M-Cards. They have to send a truck out to do the install". When my roommate asked to talk with a manager or supervisor, she was told there wasn't one available. So, my roommate is on the way to the Santa Ana location. Any help on how to lodge a formal complaint with the FCC is appreciated.


Have to file an informal complaint first and be dissatisfied with their response before you can file a formal complaint (which costs $200 just FYI).

To file an informal complaint, go here: http://www.fcc.gov/complaints


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

MC Hammer said:


> Have to file an informal complaint first and be dissatisfied with their response before you can file a formal complaint (which costs $200 just FYI).
> 
> To file an informal complaint, go here: http://www.fcc.gov/complaints


Thank you for the link. And just to confirm..
I have to PAY $200 to bring it to their attention that one of THEIR regulations isn't be followed?

Edit: I have submitted the appropriate form to the FCC. I'm not holding my breath.

And further, my roommate attempted to pick up an M-Card at the Santa Ana CA store (where I have recently picked up two M-Cards) and she was refused there as well. So, now what?


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Thank you for the link. And just to confirm..
> I have to PAY $200 to bring it to their attention that one of THEIR regulations isn't be followed?
> 
> Edit: I have submitted the appropriate form to the FCC. I'm not holding my breath.
> ...


Correct. $200 for formal complaint.

As for the card issue, I doubt your roommate was being combative enough. I would have called the store rep on her BS. I've never seen a retail chain of stores that allows an entry level position to work in a location unsupervised. Her telling your roommate that is the equivalent of you walking into a Best Buy, asking to speak to a manager and being told that there are none in the building.

I would go back and tell them off. If told that no supervisors are there, say you'll sit and wait until one is.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

MC Hammer said:


> Correct. $200 for formal complaint.
> 
> As for the card issue, I doubt your roommate was being combative enough. I would have called the store rep on her BS. I've never seen a retail chain of stores that allows an entry level position to work in a location unsupervised. Her telling your roommate that is the equivalent of you walking into a Best Buy, asking to speak to a manager and being told that there are none in the building.
> 
> I would go back and tell them off. If told that no supervisors are there, say you'll sit and wait until one is.


Thank you MC. And yes, my roommate is the most non-confrontational person I know (but why should it have to get confrontational?). I'll be going back to the Santa Ana store on Saturday.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> (but why should it have to get confrontational?).


Because Time Warner is run by properly trained, intelligent and considerate people. Man, that place runs like a well oiled machine.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Has anyone actually complained to the FCC about a TWC store refusing to provide a self install M-Card? If so, can you please provide me with that information? My roommate just attempted to get an M-Card for our third Premier from the Anaheim CA location on Mira Loma and "Cynthia" was not only extremely rude to her but refused to give her the card. She said they would have to send a truck and it would cost us $30. When Cynthia was advised that the Santa Ana TWC location had already provided us with TWO M-Cards, she said they shouldn't have done that because it is "against policy for Time Warner to give customers M-Cards. They have to send a truck out to do the install". When my roommate asked to talk with a manager or supervisor, she was told there wasn't one available. So, my roommate is on the way to the Santa Ana location. Any help on how to lodge a formal complaint with the FCC is appreciated.


Its very easy to file a formal complaint against your cable operator here --> https://esupport.fcc.gov/ccmsforms/form2000.action?form_type=2000E

The cost for filing a complaint with the FCC is $0.

It would be helpful if you had some documentation to substantiate your claims.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

An informal complaint is the appropriate course. It costs nothing and is easy to do. A formal complaint is only for those who want a full court-style proceeding on their complaint and usually only filed after an unsatisfactory informal complaint.

Even if you can resolve a problem through persistence you should file a complaint. Costumers shouldn't be forced to fight for what cable companies are required to provide.

http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

nrc said:


> An informal complaint is the appropriate course. It costs nothing and is easy to do. A formal complaint is only for those who want a full court-style proceeding on their complaint and usually only filed after an unsatisfactory informal complaint.
> 
> Even if you can resolve a problem through persistence you should file a complaint. Costumers shouldn't be forced to fight for what cable companies are required to provide.
> 
> http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm


Thank you for the responses and the support. I have submitted the form for the informal complaint. Being the refusal to provide the m card was verbal, the only information I could provide in my complaint was the location of the TWC field office, the name of the employee, and her comment that it is againstTWC policy to provide cable cards to customers and that I would have to pay $30 to have a truck come out to handle the install. I also included the fact that I had been given 2 m cards at the Santa Ana office on recent occasions but today they, too refused to do so. Thing is, I'd really like to get my Premier up and running. I can wait until Saturday to see if I am successful with the Santa Ana office but if they refuse again, what choice do I have other than to have them roll a truck? Who knows how long it will be before the FCC acts on my complaint and, principles aside, $30 isn't going to break me.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

nrc said:


> An informal complaint is the appropriate course. It costs nothing and is easy to do. A formal complaint is only for those who want a full court-style proceeding on their complaint and usually only filed after an unsatisfactory informal complaint.
> 
> Even if you can resolve a problem through persistence you should file a complaint. Costumers shouldn't be forced to fight for what cable companies are required to provide.
> 
> http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm


nrc, I hadn't realized the difference between the formal & informal complaint. Here is an explanation from the FCC web site --> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/filing-informal-complaint. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Sep 19, 2011)

Self installs are possible but the cards are damn difficult to get in Chicago. I've been waiting two weeks for cards to become available


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

OK, so now that I have actually read the verbiage in the FCC regulations, it appears that TWC (at least in my area) may have until 11/1/2011 before they're required to provide self install CCs. It depends on whether or not they issue set top boxes that can be self installed. If they do, then they must provide self install CCs as well. If they don't, then they have until 11/1/2011 before they have to comply with FCC Rule 76.1205.


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Who knows how long it will be before the FCC acts on my complaint and, principles aside, $30 isn't going to break me.


I think you might be surprised at how fast the complaint is answered. MSO's don't like to see their compliant stats rise, and if they satisfy you the complaint won't count. At least this is my experience with Verizon and the FCC.


----------



## jweek (Nov 26, 2005)

So, here's my self install saga so far:

I bought 2 new premiers to replace 2 aging Series 3's. I also have a THD. My S3's and THD have had 2 ea S cards (total of 6) in them working fine for the last 3+ years. Of course, those were truck roll installs as self install wasn't available back then.

So, with the advent of self install and the Premier's requiring M cards, I decided to stop by the local charter office and pick up 3 M cards - 1 for my THD to replace the 2 S cards (charter charges $2/mo per card, regardless if it's S or M) and 1ea for my new premiers.

I installed the M cards in the new Premiers and THD. Called Charter to get them paired/activated.

1st call to CSR lasted almost 2 hours and ended without any encrypted video/audio being displayed on any of my tivo's. CSR's explained needed to reboot tivo/wait 24 hours/etc - I gave up in frustration.

Did some googling/reading on cable cards, found the troubleshooting section on tivo's site and discovered I had the dreaded Auth:MP problem.

2nd call lasted about 2 hours, had to get a supervisor to unpair/re-pair and attempt to send pairing hit again - same result as first call. Supervisor setup a truck roll for the next day at 10-12am.

Charter has a system for truck rolls that calls your number before your appointment time - you must answer the call and respond or they cancel the call. I have a small home based business and an Asterisk PBX with auto-attendand. The pre-call (robocall) does not go thru to any extension and therefore the first appointment was cancelled.

I called Charter around 12:30 asking where the tech was and they informed me about the pre-call system and informed me that they cancelled the appointment because I wasn't home. After the blood stopped spurting from my eyes, I was able to get a rescheduled appointment for 5-7pm the same day. I asked them to change the call number to my cell phone so I could answer it if they pre-called again and assured the CSR that I would be home.

Sure enough, the pre-call came to my cell phone (upstairs, I had to run downstairs for someone at the door) and I missed the call. I called the pre-call number back and explained to the CSR that I was at home to and send the tech. The CSR assured me the tech would be there by 7pm.

Of course, no tech showed up, my cable cards are improperly paired due to provisioning issues at the headend and I can't get charter to send a droid out to talk to the provisioning folks to fix their problem.

I decided to give tivo's online chat a try just for fun. I explained to the tivo chat rep about my Auth:MP problem and the issues I was having with Charter. The rep fully understood my problem, but said I needed to call charter and have them fix it.

Sigh. I'm ready to send the new tivo's back and call Dish or U-verse.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

jweek said:


> So, here's my self install saga so far:
> 
> I bought 2 new premiers to replace 2 aging Series 3's. I also have a THD. My S3's and THD have had 2 ea S cards (total of 6) in them working fine for the last 3+ years. Of course, those were truck roll installs as self install wasn't available back then.
> 
> ...


File a complaint with the FCC. Then call charter back and tell them you did, and you want them to make it work.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Just got off the phone with "Rubin" at TWC Tech Support. I shared my story with him about the recent visits to the Santa Ana and Anaheim CA locations and being turned away and told I had to schedule a truck roll. I could tell he wasn't pleased. He had a supervisor step over who was extremely apologetic. Rather than send me back to a field office, they're rolling a truck and are waiving the $29.99 charge. The Sup also assured me he would take the necessary steps to make sure the staff at both the Anaheim and Santa Ana offices were brought up to speed on issuing CableCards. I also confirmed that they DO offer Set Top Boxes for self install which means that, as of 8/8/2011, they are mandated by the FCC to do the same with CableCards. Not the perfect outcome but, at this point I'll take what I can get. I confirmed with Rubin x3 that the truck will be bringing M-Cards so.....any bets on them showing up with 2 regular CableCards?


----------



## mmcgown (Feb 7, 2002)

My money is on them not showing up at all.

After all, they waived the truck roll charge.....so why show up?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

mmcgown said:


> My money is on them not showing up at all.
> 
> After all, they waived the truck roll charge.....so why show up?


Oh great, ya jinx'd me! If they don't show, I am heading to Austin for some payback!


----------



## mmcgown (Feb 7, 2002)

It's your name.
I can't help myself.
Every time I see it, I start laughing, and then I'm forced to respond!


----------



## oregonman (Jul 1, 2002)

I thought that I would share my experience moving a cable card to a new Tivo on Frontier FIOS in Beaverton Oregon. I was hoping that it would just work, since I've seen several posts saying that Verizon FIOS doesn't pair the cable card and my old Tivo was installed before Frontier bought the system from Verizon.

I moved the card to the new Tivo and the screen with the cable card info that says I need to contact the cable company came up. I tried re-running guided setup and rebooting, but neither worked. I figured, no rush to get hold of Frontier, I'll just put the card back into the old Tivo and use the old Tivo until I do some more research and/or contact Frontier.

The old Tivo wouldn't work either. The cable card screen came up and said contact the cable company. 

So I moved the card again to the new Tivo and called Frontier and spent an hour on the phone with someone who didn't know much about cable cards and who had to keep taking to someone else. Ultimately he told me that they sent a signal and my channels should be available in a few hours. But he never asked me to read any info from the cable card screen. He did give me a direct number to call back on if the problem was not solved.

So the next day, I called the number and the woman who answered read the notes in my account and then asked me for the info from the cable card screen and compared it to the info on their side. The cable card ID was the same, but the Host ID and Data fields were different, so I assume that those fields come from the Tivo itself. She updated the info on her end and sent a signal to the Tivo and instantly my channels were available.

So if you have Frontier and are changing Tivo boxes, I recommend that you do not move the cable card to the new box until you have a Frontier person on the phone who knows seems to know what they are doing. That way you will minimize the time you are without service. And if they tell you they need to do a truck roll, be persistent. They can do it without sending a technician. You just need to get hold of someone who knows what they are doing. Be suspicious if they tell you your channels will be available in a few hours. Once it was set up properly, my channels were immediately available.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Same with Time Warner. Your channels should be available immediately. If not, "Houston, we have a problem".


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Thank you for the responses and the support. I have submitted the form for the informal complaint. Being the refusal to provide the m card was verbal, the only information I could provide in my complaint was the location of the TWC field office, the name of the employee, and her comment that it is againstTWC policy to provide cable cards to customers and that I would have to pay $30 to have a truck come out to handle the install. I also included the fact that I had been given 2 m cards at the Santa Ana office on recent occasions but today they, too refused to do so. Thing is, I'd really like to get my Premier up and running. I can wait until Saturday to see if I am successful with the Santa Ana office but if they refuse again, what choice do I have other than to have them roll a truck? Who knows how long it will be before the FCC acts on my complaint and, principles aside, $30 isn't going to break me.


Santa Ana, CA? as in, very near to me? Hi neighbor!

Santa Ana has a very active cable franchise board which meets monthly. Meeting are open to the public, and a TWC rep is always there. At the very least you can get your story in front of the TWC rep. Document dates, places and names of who told you want!

(I attended their meetings as a member of the public for about a year.)

-Andrew


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Drewster said:


> Santa Ana, CA? as in, very near to me? Hi neighbor!
> 
> Santa Ana has a very active cable franchise board which meets monthly. Meeting are open to the public, and a TWC rep is always there. At the very least you can get your story in front of the TWC rep. Document dates, places and names of who told you want!
> 
> ...


Hey Costa Mesa! Anaheim Hills here. What is the date, time, and location of the next board meeting? Not sure if you read my most recent post but I ended up calling TWC TS and got a very favorable response from them. Rather than send me on another wild goose chase, they're rolling a truck and waiving the $29.99 charge (and assured me the staff at the Santa Ana and Anaheim locations would be educated). The questions are, will the truck show up and will they bring the proper cards? We'll see...


----------



## jweek (Nov 26, 2005)

danjw1 said:


> File a complaint with the FCC. Then call charter back and tell them you did, and you want them to make it work.


informal complaint filed, finally got a tech to come out, here is the outcome and suggestion I sent to the umatter2charter folks:



> "The tech went thru the exact same stuff that I did, took over 2 hours, and finally got the "right guy" on the phone who punched a few buttons and then everything started working fine.
> 
> I believe my original diagnosis with the Auth:MP (improper init/pairing signal) was correct and it wasn't until the tech actually spoke to someone who had the knowledge/authorization to properly pair new cable cards that the issue was resolved. (provisioning side vs billing side?)
> 
> ...


Anyway , I don't really expect an answer or resolution to the nightmare of self installed cable cards anytime soon.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

oregonman said:


> I thought that I would share my experience moving a cable card to a new Tivo on Frontier FIOS in Beaverton Oregon. I was hoping that it would just work, since I've seen several posts saying that Verizon FIOS doesn't pair the cable card and my old Tivo was installed before Frontier bought the system from Verizon.
> 
> I moved the card to the new Tivo and the screen with the cable card info that says I need to contact the cable company came up. I tried re-running guided setup and rebooting, but neither worked. I figured, no rush to get hold of Frontier, I'll just put the card back into the old Tivo and use the old Tivo until I do some more research and/or contact Frontier.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that Verizon sold off any of their FIOS network.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> I wasn't aware that Verizon sold off any of their FIOS network.


Verizon sold off their systems in several states in 2009. In Washington and Oregon it was all of their customers. These were lines originally owned by GTE before Verizon bought them.

Verizon made major changes with cableCARD pairing and copy protection on channels that had an effect on the way TiVos worked just before turning over the keys to Frontier.

Several threads from disgruntled users here on the forum. Frontier eventually indicated they were not expanding the TV portion of FiOS anymore, instead bundling satellite service with their phone/internet offerings.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Hey Costa Mesa! Anaheim Hills here. What is the date, time, and location of the next board meeting? Not sure if you read my most recent post but I ended up calling TWC TS and got a very favorable response from them. Rather than send me on another wild goose chase, they're rolling a truck and waiving the $29.99 charge (and assured me the staff at the Santa Ana and Anaheim locations would be educated). The questions are, will the truck show up and will they bring the proper cards? We'll see...


Looks like it got subsumed into the Board of Parks & Recreation:
http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/coc/boards_commissions/recreation_parks.asp


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

mmcgown said:


> It's your name.
> I can't help myself.
> Every time I see it, I start laughing, and then I'm forced to respond!


Well, good news and bad. TWC called at 0930 to ask if they could move the appt. up to 1100 instead of 1500. Sure! The tech, Alex showed up at 1100 on the nose. I showed him the where the DVR was and asked if he had experience with CCs and TAs. He said yes, he was one of the few who did. I then shared my recent experiences with him with the local field offices and he agreed the truck roll wasn't necessary. When I told him I had recently installed 2 M-Cards and 2 TAs he asked how the TA installs went. He was very surprised I didn't have any issues. He said during a recent TA install, he had to try 4 different boxes before he found one that worked. In anticipation of this, he said he had brought TEN TAs with him. He said the problem was, some TAs do not have the most recent software (version 1.35) and because TWC doesn't test the TAs before sending them out (or handing them out), it's the luck of the draw as to whether or not the customer gets a TA with the correct version installed. So, for those who have initial TA issues, check your set up screen and make sure you have version 1.35.

The install and activation went off perfectly. Alex then asked if I had had a service call recently and when I said no, he offered to look at my cabling and connectors and make sure all was well. He found a couple of connectors that needed to be changed with he did (at no charge).

Now for the bad news. After Alex left, I decided I wanted to move the TV and DVR to a different shelf on my entertainment center which meant I had to unplug everything. Apparently, that's a no no as, when I powered everything back up, I now am getting the message "problem with the signal on this cable channel, please try again" on all of my HBO and Encore channels. I am guessing I have to have them re-ping the M-Card? If so, is this a process I will have to repeat each time the DVR is powered down (either intentionally or not)?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Comcast in Colorado let me install my own card. However, when I called I got the newbie who took 45 minutes to activate the card and wound up resetting my entire account which then had my calling back to reactivate my cable modem the cable boxes.

Perhaps the fear wasn't the consumer, maybe they were afraid consumers would get this guy???


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

OK so the update on my situation is, TWC was unable to resolve the problem over the phone and is sending a truck out on Wednesday. Arrrrrrrrrrgh!!!!!!


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Now for the bad news. After Alex left, I decided I wanted to move the TV and DVR to a different shelf on my entertainment center which meant I had to unplug everything. Apparently, that's a no no as, when I powered everything back up, I now am getting the message "problem with the signal on this cable channel, please try again" on all of my HBO and Encore channels. I am guessing I have to have them re-ping the M-Card? If so, is this a process I will have to repeat each time the DVR is powered down (either intentionally or not)?


I haven't worked with a TA, so I can't speak for that, but the M-card shouldn't have any problem with a power down. I doubt this is an issue with the M-card or Tivo. Can you get any channels? If not, you might want to look at the coax cable.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

danjw1 said:


> I haven't worked with a TA, so I can't speak for that, but the M-card shouldn't have any problem with a power down. I doubt this is an issue with the M-card or Tivo. Can you get any channels? If not, you might want to look at the coax cable.


Yes, I'm getting probably 90% of my channels, including HD, with the exception of HBO (503-512) and Encore (283-289). The TA is the Motorola 700 and is showing a steady amber. I tried rebooting that and, although showing an initial blinking amber and seeing the (red) activity light flicker for 30-60 seconds, the blinking amber changed to a steady amber so I don't think it's a TA issue. Thing is, everything was working fine when the tech left after installing an M-Card and TA. The problems occurred after I powered everything off and then back on.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Yes, I'm getting probably 90% of my channels, including HD, with the exception of HBO (503-512) and Encore (283-289). The TA is the Motorola 700 and is showing a steady amber. I tried rebooting that and, although showing an initial blinking amber and seeing the (red) activity light flicker for 30-60 seconds, the blinking amber changed to a steady amber so I don't think it's a TA issue. Thing is, everything was working fine when the tech left after installing an M-Card and TA. The problems occurred after I powered everything off and then back on.


There is a long Time Warner thread in the Series 3 forum, I would suggest you go there and ask for help. I am a Comcast customer, so I don't know the what their common issues are.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

will TWC in new york city ever have cable card self install???


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Just got off the phone with "Rubin" at TWC Tech Support. I shared my story with him about the recent visits to the Santa Ana and Anaheim CA locations and being turned away and told I had to schedule a truck roll. I could tell he wasn't pleased. He had a supervisor step over who was extremely apologetic. Rather than send me back to a field office, they're rolling a truck and are waiving the $29.99 charge. The Sup also assured me he would take the necessary steps to make sure the staff at both the Anaheim and Santa Ana offices were brought up to speed on issuing CableCards. I also confirmed that they DO offer Set Top Boxes for self install which means that, as of 8/8/2011, they are mandated by the FCC to do the same with CableCards. Not the perfect outcome but, at this point I'll take what I can get. I confirmed with Rubin x3 that the truck will be bringing M-Cards so.....any bets on them showing up with 2 regular CableCards?


At TWC they have had set top boxs for self install for years now.I live on the UWS in new york city all my lifeIts been like that for years now. But when it comes to cable cards , They will not give one to self install:down.They want you to have a tech. Install it.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

angel35 said:


> At TWC they have had set top boxs for self install for years now.I live on the UWS in new york city all my lifeIts been like that for years now. But when it comes to cable cards , They will not give one to self install:down.They want you to have a tech. Install it.


Unless TiVo is doing something legally I'm not aware of (which is entirely possible), I feel they've left their customers hung out to dry. I'm no attorney but I have to believe that in this day and age when anyone can sue anyone for anything, TiVo has had grounds for a class action suit on behalf of their subscribers. Or at least put some lobby pressure on the FCC to take legal action against companies like TWC who continue to be non-compliant. But it seems we have been left to fend for ourselves with the likes of TWC. At some point, we the TiVo customers are going to say screw it and give up the fight and go with a cable DVR. The sooner TiVo realizes that, the better for us and them.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Unless TiVo is doing something legally I'm not aware of (which is entirely possible), I feel they've left their customers hung out to dry. I'm no attorney but I have to believe that in this day and age when anyone can sue anyone for anything, TiVo has had grounds for a class action suit on behalf of their subscribers. Or at least put some lobby pressure on the FCC to take legal action against companies like TWC who continue to be non-compliant. But it seems we have been left to fend for ourselves with the likes of TWC. At some point, we the TiVo customers are going to say screw it and give up the fight and go with a cable DVR. The sooner TiVo realizes that, the better for us and them.


Aug 8 was one date now i hear a new date is out ,Nov 1 is this true??. Any one know This is for self installs for cable cards,??


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

angel35 said:


> Aug 8 was one date now i hear a new date is out ,Nov 1 is this true??. Any one know This is for self installs for cable cards,??


*FCC CableCARD: Know Your Rights*
http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights

Self-install your CableCARD. Effective *August 8, 2011*, cable operators must allow self-installation of CableCARDs *if they allow self-installation of other equipment*, such as digital boxes or cable modems. By *November 1, 2011, all cable operators must allow self-installation* of CableCARDs. Your operator may decline your request for self-installation if your equipment manufacturer or vendor does not provide you with instructions on how to install a CableCARD and offer a toll-free telephone number for product support. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(1).

If your Cable Co allowed self install of any device prior to Nov 2010, then the date was 9 months out, or Aug 1st, which then got pushed to Aug 8th due to a delay in the FCC official publication.

Also see *FCC Enforcement Advisory No. 2011-09*
http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2011/db0809/DA-11-1373A1.pdf


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

Just an update...Comcast in Massachusetts (I'm on Cape Cod)...no problem picking up card at local comcast office...Other than waiting 15 minutes to get thru on the activation line (and about 5 minutes of time lost due to tech writing down one incorrect number), everything went smoothly...new premiere was up and running a lot faster than my HD which required a truck roll back in the day... All in all, a positive experience...


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> *FCC CableCARD: Know Your Rights*
> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights
> 
> Self-install your CableCARD. Effective *August 8, 2011*, cable operators must allow self-installation of CableCARDs *if they allow self-installation of other equipment*, such as digital boxes or cable modems. By *November 1, 2011, all cable operators must allow self-installation* of CableCARDs. Your operator may decline your request for self-installation if your equipment manufacturer or vendor does not provide you with instructions on how to install a CableCARD and offer a toll-free telephone number for product support. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(1).
> ...


What happens when TW STILL refuses a self install?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> What happens when TW STILL refuses a self install?


Visit this website and file an informal complaint
http://www.fcc.gov/complaints

But, be advised that I filed an informal complaint on 9/26/2011 and have yet to hear anything.


----------

